# What is the process to become a therapy dog?



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well since no one else has answered your question, I'll give it a try with what little I know.

First you have to get your puppy and raise it for at least a year... take it to an obedience class or two... by then s/he should be able to do basic obedience commands (come, sit, down, stay, heel, etc) and have calmed down enough to be tested for an AKC CGC (that's American Kennel Club Canine Good Citizen) certification, which I believe is the first step to becoming a certified Therapy Dog. After the CGC, I would then get the dog TDI certified (Therapy Dog International) http://www.tdi-dog.org/

Some kennel clubs offer classes to prepare your dog for the certifications. On the TDI website there is a page to look for upcoming testing in your area... unfortunately I looked-up Tennessee for you already and it says there is no information available.

To see what the CGC testing is all about visit the AKC website http://www.akc.org/events/cgc/training_testing.cfm

Also be sure to get your puppy well-socialized to everything before the age of 16-weeks and then keep socializing and give him/her as many new experiences as possible... the more the better. Especially around lots of people of all races, ages, physical disabilities, with strange movements and also around machines with lots of weird sounds and blinking lights/beeping etc... this is very important.

Hope I've given you enough info to get you started...

EDIT: I just found this and thought I'd cut-n-paste it here...

*What are the requirements for joining TDI?*
To belong to Therapy Dogs International, Inc., all dogs must be tested and evaluated by a Certified TDI Evaluator. A dog must be a minimum of one (1) year of age and have a sound temperament. Each dog must pass the American Kennel Club’s Canine Good Citizen Test (CGC), and a temperament evaluation for suitability to become a Therapy Dog. The test will also demonstrate the evaluation of the dog’s behavior around people with the use of some type of service equipment (wheelchairs, crutches, etc.).


----------



## second_chance (May 14, 2005)

Thanks so much for you help! Take care!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

No problem... let me add a little something... a good place to socialize your puppy to lots of different people and moving metal objects on wheels is at your local Wal-Mart (or similar). Just walk around outside near the entrances and s/he'll is also bound to get a lot of pets too. Just be sure your puppy is past its fear imprint period though... like week 12 or later.


----------



## second_chance (May 14, 2005)

Thanks! That's a great idea. I never would have thought of that. Being around moving objects w/wheels is a good idea. Beware unsuspecting walmart shoppers!


----------

